# Show Ponies



## JWC sr. (Mar 13, 2015)

Cindy, my dear wife was recently ask to participate on the show pony committe. If anyone has suggestions on what needs to be added to make that part of the registry more fun and inclusive, please let me know what the suggestions are so I can pass them along to her for you!


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Mar 16, 2015)

Please thank her for her volunteer service, it is greatly appreciated.

If there is anything we can do to help, please don't hesitate asking.

Ponies suffer from a perception problem. Pony people need to become more keenly aware of how they and their ponies are percieved by others and they need to make a concerted effort to be more welcoming to new comers.

Dr. Matthew Taylor


----------



## JWC sr. (Mar 19, 2015)

Dr. Taylor I completely agree with you and also a big thanks should go out to you for your service on the futurity committee.


----------

